# Photo Merge HDR - is there any reason to keep the source files?



## Henry_D (Apr 28, 2015)

Is there any reason to keep the source files that are used when using Photo Merge HDR?
It seems to me that since the HDR file is a DNG file that it should retain all the data that I would need.
This is assuming that any movement artifact has been correctly with the de-ghosting feature. 

Thanks!
Henry

www.henrydomke.com


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 28, 2015)

What if another better HDR program came along? Other programs probably won't be able to use the merged DNG, and you can't get the source files out of it. But if you really think you would never again need the source files,  maybe delete them. I wouldn't, but it's your decision.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 28, 2015)

Whats really in that DNG file ?  a jpg like the Smart Previews ?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 28, 2015)

No, it's more like a full DNG with all the raw data. But the demosaicing has been done.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok, so more akin to linear DNG


----------



## Constantinos (Apr 29, 2015)

Henry_D said:


> Is there any reason to keep the source files that are used when using Photo Merge HDR?
> It seems to me that since the HDR file is a DNG file that it should retain all the data that I would need.
> This is assuming that any movement artifact has been correctly with the de-ghosting feature.
> 
> ...



The only answer to your question is that it depends. Do you think you will need the source files or not? Yet, since nowadays storage is relatively cheap, I would never delete my source files.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 29, 2015)

Constantinos said:


> The only answer to your question is that it depends. Do you think you will need the source files or not? Yet, since nowadays storage is relatively cheap, I would never delete my source files.



Totally agreed.  Storage is dirt cheap compared to the cost of camera bodies, lenses, bags, accessories and definitely compared to a Gitzo tripod and RRS 55 ball head.  So hold onto the source files for a while.  The same goes for creating HDR by sending raw files to Nik, Photoshop, or other plugin.  Once you get a PSD or TIFF back from them, still keep the raw originals.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2015)

Henry_D said:


> Is there any reason to keep the source files that are used when using Photo Merge HDR?
> It seems to me that since the HDR file is a DNG file that it should retain all the data that I would need.
> This is assuming that any movement artifact has been correctly with the de-ghosting feature.


It really boils down to the question:  Do you think the HDR results generated by LR6.0 are perfect?  Will LR6.1 be better?  Does PhotoshopCC or HDR Efex Pro do a better job or that you might want to compare the results with various HDR tools.  I don't think any other tools with the exception of PSCC (and I don't know about PSCC) can work with the data saved in the DNG file created.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 29, 2015)

You can definitely send a DNG file from Lr to Perfect Photo Suite.  In the Suite I would use the Effect module and apply Dynamic Contrast filter where you can adjust the contrast separately for small, medium, or large objects.  So if you do an HDR or Pano of an outdoor scene, you definitely may want to do the Dynamic Contrast where you can enhance the contrast in the clouds (large objects) without making changes to medium or small objects.  PSS can return a readable smart PSD file back to the LR library. For most finishing work I use PPS.  I deleted Nik and several other plugins long ago.  The only other plugin is PS, but i almost never need to go there.


----------

